# ASUS X54H



## Linkdred (Aug 15, 2012)

Hey there.
Formatted my Asus today.
Downloaded my atheros lan driver from other pc and installed.
Now I'm running windows update because I saw on internet that it would download some drivers.
But how can I get the rest of them?
I was on the asus website with X54H but I didnt found any driver for my RADEON HD 6470M 1GB.
And the catalyst control center wich detects and downloads the driver says that my hardware is not compatible to use that.
What I do and where I can download the correct drivers for my computer? (elan touchpad, the fn button thing, etc...) 

*Formatted my computer because it was giving xx0116 bsod and whenever I enter the disc it makes my explorer going down.
The explorer things still continues, so I think it needs a new disk but theres no money for it.
The x0116 bsod still didnt happen because my graphic card is not installed.


Computer specs :
Radeon 6470M 1GB (It can be upgraded to 7470M with extern driver tools)
Intel i3 2330m 2.2GHz
4GB RAM
Windows 7 ultimate.

Thank you


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Did the PC originally come with Windows 7?

If not where did the Windows 7 Ultimate copy come from?


----------



## Linkdred (Aug 15, 2012)

The pc came with home premium.
Installed a licenced win 7 ulti.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

go here https://www.asus.com/Notebooks_Ultrabooks/X54H/#support all the drivers are there. install chipset driver first.


----------



## Linkdred (Aug 15, 2012)

Ive done already that.
It seems my pc has two versions. X54H and X54HY ...
X54HY has my graphic card.
The windows reinstall only fixed my hard disk crashing.
The bsod still remains...
BSOD x116.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Oh, did you just update your Nvidia GPU drivers? I did on my PC and got the same BSOD.

Using the drivers from Nvidia's website that are one update back seemed to fix the issue.


----------



## Linkdred (Aug 15, 2012)

Its a radeon graphic card.
And i downloaded from the ASUS website. On the x54hy.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Well technically the x116 BSOD is a AMD driver issue:

BSOD Index - carrona.org


----------



## Linkdred (Aug 15, 2012)

How could i fix it? 
I mean, i can't do anything that "forces" my computer.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Download the previous driver from AMD's website.


----------



## Linkdred (Aug 15, 2012)

I can't.
When i try to download with their installer it does this.
http://s17.postimg.org/lq17wcihb/Sem_T_tulo.png
It say's that there is an imcopability between hardware/software.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Do you have the link to Asus's website drivers for your PC?


----------



## Linkdred (Aug 15, 2012)

ASUSTeK Computer Inc. -Support- Drivers and Download X54HY
There you have.
(^Going to be offline for a couple of hours, thank you for the support and fast answears )


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

See if this finds anything:

AMD Driver Autodetect


----------



## Linkdred (Aug 15, 2012)

That gives the same error...


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

See if this helps by removing the AMD drivers:

Guru3D - Driver Sweeper

Then reinstall the driver from Asus's website.


----------



## Linkdred (Aug 15, 2012)

When i finished installed it said that were some warnings.
I atached the log


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Download HWMonitor from here: 

http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/hwmonitor.html 










 

Make sure to download the .zip file to your *desktop*. 










 

Once downloaded to your desktop *unzip* the *hwmonitor.zip* folder to your *desktop*. 

Open up the unzipped folder and run either the 32bit Software or 64bit Software. 
How to tell the difference: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/827218 ​Allow HWMonitor to run while the PC is at an idle state. After about five minutes of running at idle take a screenshot and save the image to your desktop. 

Now allow HWMonitor to run while gaming or doing heavy processing for about five minutes. Take another screenshot and save the image to your desktop. 

In your next reply please include both screenshots. 

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f195/how-to-post-a-screenshot-184291.html


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

After you formatted the laptop, from what source did you get the drivers?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Also could you post a screen shot of device manager with the display adapter section exspanded


----------



## Linkdred (Aug 15, 2012)

Tyree said:


> After you formatted the laptop, from what source did you get the drivers?


Asus Website.

Here is the screenshots of the HWMonitor and the Device Manager.


----------



## Linkdred (Aug 15, 2012)

Bump...


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

The temps are a little high.

Is the PC cleaned of any dust inside the case?


----------



## Linkdred (Aug 15, 2012)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> The temps are a little high.
> 
> Is the PC cleaned of any dust inside the case?


Yup


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Does the laptop feel hot on the bottom at all?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi did you try the auto detection or the serial number on the Asus site as when looking for your models drivers all that shows are intel ASUSTeK Computer Inc. -Support- Drivers and Download


----------



## Linkdred (Aug 15, 2012)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Does the laptop feel hot on the bottom at all?


Nop. And i'm even playing on my bed.
My tought's on this (i dont know if this expression exist's) but i think the bsod's happens because of overload of information.



joeten said:


> Hi did you try the auto detection or the serial number on the Asus site as when looking for your models drivers all that shows are intel ASUSTeK Computer Inc. -Support- Drivers and Download


My computer is a X54H/HY, on the HY it appears radeon


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Ok so this should be it here win 7 64 bit ASUSTeK Computer Inc. -Support- Drivers and Download X54HY
if not then try 32bit


----------



## Linkdred (Aug 15, 2012)

I did that already...


----------



## omendata (Apr 26, 2006)

*Mr*

Sounds like an overheating issue - have you opened the laptop up and checked the heatsinks / fans and dust issues?

I would also do a full memory check on both internal and graphics card memory.

Does it bluescreen in safe mode?


----------



## Linkdred (Aug 15, 2012)

*Re: Mr*



omendata said:


> Sounds like an overheating issue - have you opened the laptop up and checked the heatsinks / fans and dust issues?
> 
> I would also do a full memory check on both internal and graphics card memory.
> 
> Does it bluescreen in safe mode?


It doesnt bluescreen in safe mode.
And i dont think it is a overheating problem i mean, even when i startup sometimes it bsod's. And the computer is cold.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

Looking at the specifications for that model, it only shows Intel Integrated Graphics for that model on the Asus website.
Are you sure you have the Radeon Graphics chip in that Laptop?
The Intel drivers should already be installed if you have downloaded drivers from Asus.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Go to the Device Manager and expand (click on the + sign) *controladores de som, video e jogos* (video drivers) and see if ysu have Intel or AMD (ATI Radeon) listed there.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

spunk.funk said:


> Go to the Device Manager and expand (click on the + sign) *controladores de som, video e jogos* (video drivers) and see if ysu have Intel or AMD (ATI Radeon) listed there.


see post 21


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

The OP has *Placas Graphica*s (Graphic card) expanded but not the other one


----------



## Linkdred (Aug 15, 2012)

spunk.funk said:


> Go to the Device Manager and expand (click on the + sign) *controladores de som, video e jogos* (video drivers) and see if ysu have Intel or AMD (ATI Radeon) listed there.


Here..


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

There is no need to keep checking the driver is available see post 28


----------



## Linkdred (Aug 15, 2012)

Does the numbers that appear on the bluescreen help with something?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

It might provide some clues please follow the instructions here if possible http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...tions-windows-8-1-8-0-7-and-vista-452654.html


----------



## Linkdred (Aug 15, 2012)

The autoruns is for what?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

It gives the analysts some extra info to work with


----------



## Linkdred (Aug 15, 2012)

Alright.
I'm waiting for the "Waiting for system info" part.

And can i upload here?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Yes use the go advanced button then the paper clip icon use browse find the folder and upload it.


----------



## Linkdred (Aug 15, 2012)

Does the waiting part take long? (i get impatient, im sorry...)


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

It can take some time go have a coffee or something and relax.


----------



## Linkdred (Aug 15, 2012)

Can i use "heavy" programs with that running?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I would not advise it let it do it's job


----------



## Linkdred (Aug 15, 2012)

Im really sorry for the late response.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi I have put out a request for an analyst to check them,please be patient as they can be very busy.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

The system attempted to reset the video card but it took too long. Causes include driver, card itself, power, heat, etc. 


> AMD Radeon HD 6470M Driver Version: 8.850.0.0 Driver Date/Size: 4/19/2011


I would start by re-installing your video driver. This shows that your ATI driver is from 2011. Desktop


----------



## Linkdred (Aug 15, 2012)

I cant reinstall my driver.
The only driver i have is from the asus website because the amd control suite doesnt allow me to update due to a imcopability between hardware/software.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Did you try this link? Desktop


----------



## Linkdred (Aug 15, 2012)

Well i tried.
If i unistall all my ati drivers and run that, the only driver that appears to install is the HDMI one.
If i run that while everything is installed normally it appears whats on the image.
(It says that its fully upgraded)


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Try Driver Sweeper, and remove all ATI Drivers, restart and try that driver again.


----------



## Linkdred (Aug 15, 2012)

Same.


----------



## Linkdred (Aug 15, 2012)

Linkdred said:


> Same.


----------



## Linkdred (Aug 15, 2012)

So no help...?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I do wonder if the video card is failing since you cannot get the driver to install properly


----------



## Linkdred (Aug 15, 2012)

This is really anoying. It can do bsod anytime. I can be playing like 2 hours and nothing or 5 minutes and there he goes.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Upload the new dmp files http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...tions-windows-8-1-8-0-7-and-vista-452654.html


----------



## DuRoi (Dec 10, 2014)

*Re: ASUS X54HY (not X54H).*

Download drivers from here: Notebooks & Ultrabooks - X54HY - ASUS

Windows 7 64bit or 32bit. 

If you can´t try another browser or ask a near friend .. 
Also, take your memory out and clean contacts with a rubber. 
Take out battery and hold power on for 30 secs. 

Place battery and memory, be sure its well done. 

Install drivers from link. 

Your problem should be solved. 

Latest drivers that worked for me are Ati mobility 12.4 (for HD6470M). 

Good luck.


----------

